# Shooting Cobia near Pensacola Beach Pier



## Toruk Makto (Mar 29, 2017)

Has anyone tried shooting Cobia near the Pensacola Beach Pier. I know that you will need to be 100 yards away from the pier and the beach, but I also know that a lot go by the pier without biting.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Well, this oughta be interesting......


----------



## Capt. Mako (Aug 21, 2014)

"Choot 'em". Sure, perfectly legal! :thumbsup:


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Did Steve The Brain get a new handle


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

How do you plan on entering the water? From boat or beach? Then what? Just swim around and wait for one to come by? Or spot one and dive off the boat after it? They give a heck of a ride. I've shot a 94lb amberjack that didn't beat me up as bad as a 30 lb cobe did. 

Also, make sure you are more than casting distance from the pier if you do this. Way more than 100 yards. People will 100% try to hit you with weights and jigs.


----------



## Capt. Mako (Aug 21, 2014)

The OP is talking about using a firearm to "choot 'em". :2guns:


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I think it's a great idea. Anchor up 105 yards off the East end of the pier and enjoy.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Splittine said:


> I think it's a great idea. Anchor up 105 yards off the East end of the pier and enjoy.


X2...


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

30.06 is probably your best option


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

TailRazor said:


> 30.06 is probably your best option


You can get it done with .223, duh....


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

John B. said:


> You can get it done with .223, duh....


If you're shooting at objects underwater, then a blackpowder gun is your best bet. Not .223. Don't you ever watch Mythbusters?:whistling:


----------

